# Posting a float plan



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

I have seen many posts giving dates and destinations of upcoming fishing trips. I just read one on the Blue Water Reports and the administrator replied directly behind it saying that "that was not cool man", and to give his info when he returned from said fishing trip,I don't know if he was just jerking his chain or what? 

I think telling anybody who will listen about what you have planed and where you are headed and when you plan to return is number 1 safety measure in boating. And having fellow fishing budies know where and when you are going gives everyone a chance to comunicate while on the water in same areas at same time. I know everyone agrees, I see the upcoming trip reports regularly, my question is where should we post this info? it would be cool if there was a section specificly for posting floatplans. There may be such spot we are new to forum and think it is great, just want to do it right.

Fishbone said that


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe a separate area is called for but then it may not get as well seen? i tend to only check the blue water sections. I think of people's float plans on this site more as this is our upcoming trip and not so much a float plan. I have a float plan that I devised years ago with all the details of my boat, safety equipment, important numbers to call, epirb reg #'s,crew etc that I simply edit the date and where I am going. I them email this to a couple family members that know my plans and that keep track of me in the event that I do not return on time. This float plan gives them all the data they need on who to call and what to tell them in the event. This is a real float plan from a safety prospective.

MScontender


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Thats a good move, I also have a fishmaper program that creats a fishing trip on my computer giving all planed waypoints with cordinance and distance covered for round trip, plus others features. I print out a copy and leave this with my wife and carry an E-Perb and always give a return ETA. Can never be over prepaired.

I also do like to think that there are fellow boaters out on the pond when we are out, and they in reality are phsyically the people the closest to you and your boat. My boat is the "Easy Rider" and if I'm on the water and you put out a pon-pon or mayday, I'm crankin er up and headin to your 10-20.

Fishbone said that.


----------

